# Anyone have the Motosport M17 Elixir rims?



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I want to get them for my Prairie 650 and want to get new lug nuts. Are the rimes tapered or flat? My stock are flat but not sure about the Motocport.

Thanks !

How do you like the rims??


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i have them in 14". i love them . i was actually concidering selling my black ones and getting the bronze ones. not sure about the flat or taper thing you are talking about. ive never had a tire come off the bead if thats what ya mean. EFX makes really good quality products , and they look really good too. Ive had the monsters and MTC's and of course the wheels, all solid .


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

the point where the lug nut makes contact with the rim? Does it taper in like a cone.. car rim or is it flat?


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I, getting the Bronze. It will match my ATV. I cant wait. I still am deciding if i should get 12 or 14" rims. Im getting Mud Lite XL tires also. Whats the advantage to 14" rims. my stock rims r 12". Im getting a 2" lift also


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

main differnce from a 12" is looks and fit. more wheel, less sidewall height in tire, sort of. 

some tires do not come in a 14" wheel size, and vice versa.


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I got rims and they look like they wont fit... offset 

The back might be in to far and studs dont look long enough to have a spacer


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

aw man sorry to hear they dont fit. btw, i inquired on here about wheel spacers the other day. seems like you might not want to use em. big reasons being they dont leave alot of stud to work with,, and they could get seized on with rust, making it a ***** to get them off. will the wheels fit without the spacers?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

aLOSTarrow said:


> I got rims and they look like they wont fit... offset
> 
> The back might be in to far and studs dont look long enough to have a spacer



The spacers I've used had a set of studs in them. You bolt the spacer on, with anti seize if you're worried about them rusting on. Then bolt your rims to the studs of the spacer.


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

2010Bruterider : where did you get those? I really like the Bronze M17 Elixir but they only make them in a 4+3 offset. they would work on the front as is but not the back.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

aLOSTarrow said:


> 2010Bruterider : where did you get those? I really like the Bronze M17 Elixir but they only make them in a 4+3 offset. they would work on the front as is but not the back.



I ordered them off eBay. That's a 2" wheel spacer.


----------

